# Ruby anstatt PHP



## GErD (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem dieses Thema gelesen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/coders-talk/247740-php-bitte-nicht.html und finde das die Kritik berechtigt ist. Da ich viel im Bereich Web-Programmierung tue, dachte ich mir, das es gar nicht schlecht wäre meinen Horizont ein wenig zu erweitern. Die Sprache Ruby war mir nach einem "Live-Test" (das da http://tryruby.hobix.com/) sehr sympathisch. Ich habe dann erstmal versucht, das in meinen lokalen Webserver einzubauen. Das Problem das ich dann hatte (und eigentlich immer noch habe) war folgendes: Wie macht man das? Zum Thema Ruby habe ich entweder Ruby on Rails (ich kann es langsam nicht mehr sehen, da ich nur Ruby will und nicht das!)  oder eine Einführung zum Programmieren mit Ruby gefunden.
Irgendwann bin ich dann auch mal auf mod_ruby und eruby gestoßen und ich habe das sogar irgendwie zum laufen gebracht. Das Verwirrende war dann allerdings, das man Ruby sowohl in den HTML-Code direkt einbinden kann und gleichzeitig als CGI-Skript laufen lassen kann.
Daraus ergeben sich für mich folgende Fragen:
- Wie installiert man Ruby für Apache2 ...äh richtig? Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial dafür?
- Kann man die beiden Methoden (direkt in HTML und CGI) verknüpfen oder muss man sich für eins entscheiden bzw. was ist überhaupt der genaue Unterschied?
- Ist Ruby überhaupt geeignet für das Web (mal davon abgesehen, dass die Zahl der Provider überschaubar ist)?
- Wenn ja, macht es überhaupt Sinn? Schliesslich gibt es kaum Provider für Ruby. Ist es die Mühe Wert Ruby anstelle von PHP zu verwenden?
- Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite / ein Forum das sich mit Web-Entwicklung mit Ruby beschäftigt?
- Muss Ruby im Web gleich Ruby on Rails sein (ich persönlich würde die Frage mit nein beantworten aber immer wenn ich irgendwo etwas mit Ruby und Web lese steht da Ruby on Rails)?

Wäre nett wenn sich jemand ein wenig Zeit für meine Fragen nehmen könnte


----------



## oezer (23. November 2006)

ich glaub irgendwie verwechselst du was oder ich hab dich jetzt falsch verstanden.

Grundsätzlich programmieren kannste mit Ruby, das ist die sprache mit der du je nach OS so ziemlich alles hinbekommst.

Ruby on Rails ist ja nur ein Framework wo du bsp. für Web-Entwicklung nutzen kannst. Damit kann man recht schnell und unkompliziert Webapplikationen erstellen.

Ruby selbst zum testen finde ich diese Einführung ganz nett..
http://www.ruby-doc.org/docs/Einfuhrung_in_Ruby/index.html
probiere auf jeden fall so ziemlich alles auf dem IRB mal aus.. richtig klasse um schnell was zu testen..

Unter:
http://home.vr-web.de/juergen.katins/ruby/buch/

findest du die deutsche Übersetzung zu "Der Leitfaden der Pragmatischen Programmierer"

Hier einige Links zu Ruby on Rails - Framework
http://web2withrubyonrails.gauldong.net/links-resources/ (Ruby on Rails Ressources)
http://www.econsultant.com/web-developer/ruby-rails-tutorials/ (top 30 tutorials)
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-rubyrails/
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2005/01/20/rails.html (windows)
http://www.rubyonrails.org/docs
http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/rails/pages/HowtosMiscellaneous

Apache2, Ruby, Rails
http://fo64.com/articles/2005/10/20/rails-on-breezy
http://adminspotting.net/articles/Getting-Things-Done-in-the-New-Year.html

grüße

p.s. würde mir wünschen das mehr links zu tuts und beiträgen hier dbzgl. veröffentlicht werden sollten ;-)


----------

